
The last XBL bindings have been removed from Firefox - dralley
https://bgrins.github.io/xbl-analysis/graph/
======
dralley
The rationale for removing it: [https://mozilla.github.io/firefox-browser-
architecture/text/...](https://mozilla.github.io/firefox-browser-
architecture/text/0005-problems-with-xbl)

------
db48x
The end of an era. XBL was the first means of abstraction invented for
HTML/XML. We have WebComponents now, which will hopefully be better, but that
would never have happened without the experience of XBL first.

